# Fracas at Bristol Nightclub involving England cricketer



## toblerone3 (Aug 7, 2018)

Its very difficult to work out what's going here. There seem to be at least three fairly loosely related beefs going on outside Mbargo at 2 in the morning.  What a mess!.  Is this the sort of thing that often happens there?

Ben Stokes 'spiteful before fight'


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2018)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Riklet (Aug 7, 2018)

Drunk people in town/city/village fighting shocker.

Only newsworthy cos he's a cricketer!


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 7, 2018)

The Guardian report is actually more confusing and a lot more confusing.

Cricketer Ben Stokes mocked gay couple before fight, jury hears


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 7, 2018)

Riklet said:


> Drunk people in town/city/village fighting shocker.
> 
> Only newsworthy cos he's a cricketer!



That's right. Its not about news. Its about drunk people.


----------



## keybored (Aug 8, 2018)

Can't move for fighting cricketers most weekends at chucking out time. I thought everywhere was like it.


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> Its very difficult to work out what's going here. There seem to be at least three fairly loosely related beefs going on outside Mbargo at 2 in the morning.  What a mess!.  Is this the sort of thing that often happens there?
> 
> Ben Stokes 'spiteful before fight'


 
Have you ever been out of the house?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> The Guardian report is actually more confusing and a lot more confusing.
> 
> Cricketer Ben Stokes mocked gay couple before fight, jury hears



Another version is that Stokes got into a ruckus with the other two because they were being homophobic. All three are being tried as co-defendants so it's a very confusing picture.

I'm not bothered about a bit of dickhead-on-dickhead drunken brawling but if Stokes is proven to have engaged in homophobic abuse he should be banned from England duty for good.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 8, 2018)

Geri said:


> Have you ever been out of the house?



what do you mean?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 13, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Another version is that Stokes got into a ruckus with the other two because they were being homophobic. All three are being tried as co-defendants so it's a very confusing picture.
> 
> I'm not bothered about a bit of dickhead-on-dickhead drunken brawling but if Stokes is proven to have engaged in homophobic abuse he should be banned from England duty for good.


His brief is now blaming Hales (sort of):
Ben Stokes jury asked to consider Alex Hales' alleged role in fight
That will make for an interesting dressing room if they ever both get back in the team/


----------



## cybershot (Aug 14, 2018)

Not guilty obviously.

Cricketer Ben Stokes not guilty of affray


----------

